# How do you buy guns?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Just curious about folks in free states and other places.

Here in California we don't have it as bad as many would think. Our hand gun issues are the worst as the State must "approve" of a gun for it to be accessible for the people to buy. There is a way around it for some - you can make the unapproved gun a "single shot" by conversion, by it, and then convert it back and its still legal. We are limited to 10 round magazines on all guns, but again we can buy all the parts to a 30 round magazine and assemble them legally. Silliness I know.

We have gun shops. I work in one once in a while - guess you can call me a fill in guy when others are sick or the owner expects a busy weekend. The retailers get blasted by people for high prices. I know enough about the business and retail in general to know their mark ups in many cases are more than reasonable for trying to run a business and make a living - still people complain.

Online retailers, budsgunshop, brick/mortar and online (basspro / cabellas) and others like midway seem to have the best price points. 

Today, and the reason I post this, was Mike (the owner) of a shop called me about one of my favorite guns the Ruger P95. Buds has them at $369, he just got 3 of them in stock and was listing them at $399. He had someone in the shop yesterday go off on him over the $30 difference and go online to a popular forum here and blast his shop for "stealing" from the consumer. The real irony in this story was the complainer uses the forum to sell his own firearms at one time and even has a Ruger 10/22 listed right now for $350. Hmm, Mike has a 10/22 brand new unused one for $279 but this guys used one is worth $350 - and he's complaining? The online forum for selling / buying does not have any limits on what someone can ask and we see some quite stupid asking prices often. 

Do you ever buy at gunbroker, gunsamerica, buds, or through a private forum? I've used gunbroker, budsgunshop, my local shop (employee discount thanks) and the forum - I'm just curious how others go about it in other places?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've used "armslist" in the past to buy and sell with good results. Everywhere you go some folks think what they have is worth big bucks. If you visit often you can find fair deals. jmho.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

In FL, I just use local gun shops. We have pretty lax gun laws here. I can get pretty much anything I need legally.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

More by chance than by design I'll respond with all of the above to include two WWII guns for the sake of nostalgia from a friend. My first purchase, and my preference is to buy from an LGS, but if they don't have a test range, that can be a problem. Yes, ya' pay a little more, but you are also paying for the space to display it and place to allow you to handle it prior to purchase. I did one online store purchase because I couldn't find one locally.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Buds may be $30 cheaper but you still have to pay shipping and the FFL transfer. A regular Einstein, that one.

About half the time I buy via private sale. Arms List is very helpfu in that regard. I have yet to buy a firearm from an online broker or shop, but I may be doing so very soon. There are also a minimum of 2 gun shows a month in my general area.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Guns? Nah, I sold all of mine. I do have a sling shot though... Oh maybe if you are into guns and like to reload www.hi-techammo.com has some black tipped hens teeth in stock...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I normally walk in and go, " I want that one. Yeah that life taker right there with the extended magazine that pisses off those piece of shit democraps who can go **** themselves with a studded goldplated baseball bat with a smiling Obama picture on it."
The guy goes "OK. I go "Here's my CCW and DL." He goes "Fill out this 4473 please." I go "Here ya go bud." He goes " That will be $---.--." I go "Here you are." He goes "Thanks, aim for the heart and balls of young Travon Martins." I go " You know it. Have a good day." He goes, " You too. Come again." And that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

My LGS is normally where I buy firearms. I also have a FFL C&R license so I can buy my collectibles online and have them shipped to me.

With regards to that douchebag in the shop, does he realize the fees involved to have a firearm shipped? I bet it's way more than the $30 difference.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm sorry I forgot. There's normally a bit more small talk about how much of a douchenozzle Obama and his fellow politicians are. How he married Chewbacca and why he couldn't go fly off on the Millennium Falcon instead of messing our country up anymore. How it's so pathetic of him to accept a Nobel prize for doing nothing, and a few more douchenozzles thrown in there. I look around for anything I may want in the future, pick up some random accessories while I'm there and shoot the shiat about what new guns are coming out. Then I take my new gun and accessories and leave. Thinking about how cool it would be on the way home to start a new prize for douchenozzlery and how Obama could be the first recipient.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't have any more guns. I sold all of mine to Sen. Feinstein. I gave her a great deal on an FAL. 250.00 So if you're reading this go ask her where my guns are. But if I did I would probably do a lot of online trading on AR 15.com (used and upgraded)


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Scotty12 said:


> I don't have any more guns. I sold all of mine to Sen. Feinstein. I gave her a great deal on an FAL. 250.00 So if you're reading this go ask her where my guns are. But if I did I would probably do a lot of online trading on AR 15.com (used and upgraded)


That reminds me of my daughters course, forget what class. What guns do you own, how many guns in your home, how many are loaded, how much ammo do you have, etc. What in the world gives them the right to ask such questions!! Sorry to hi-jack this thread.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In Florida there is a three day wait for a handgun, unless you have a concealed weapon permit, because years ago some idiot bought a pistol and used it to blow his brains out. The do-gooders passed a law mandating a three day "cooling off period."
This does not apply to long guns. You fill out the federal form, produce ID, pass the background check, pay your money, walk out. Total time elapsed, about 5 minutes.
I prefer to buy from a licensed dealer, that way I know the gun is not stolen. I have bought from individuals, after running the serial number. The web page for the Florida Department of Law Enforcement (FDLE) has a spot you can enter a serial number and find out if it has been reported stolen.
The last thing I need is to be found with a gun that, unbeknownst to me, was stolen. In my 64 years of life I have never gotten more than a traffic ticket and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Guns? Nah, I sold all of mine. I do have a sling shot though... Oh maybe if you are into guns and like to reload www.hi-techammo.com has some black tipped hens teeth in stock...


My mother asked what I would do if they came for my guns, I said, I don't own any!!! She said , good answer.!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I use Gunbroker once in awhile, but usually for black powder or I use my C&R license so it's sent directly to me. For the most part, on modern firearms, especially in my state, there aren't "good deals" anymore. I have watched Gunbroker go from a place to find good deals (5 years ago), to a retailers emporium. 

By the time you get done paying shipping, FFL Transfer Fee, and in my state, sales tax (not only on the purchase, but the shipping as well), plus the wait which averages about 10 days from mailing payment to receiving the gun, it's just isn't worth it, unless it's something you're looking for specifically that you can't find or get elsewhere. 

Gunbroker is a great place to shop for other stuff (even hard to find stuff) that can be delivered directly to you, such as parts, ammunition, scopes, uppers, stuff like that. But otherwise, I avoid it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have bartered, been given, and inherited guns and when I buy them I usually buy from private parties. The exception to that is when I can only find what I am looking for at a dealer or the local gun store has it at a ridiculously low price. I bought a "sporterized" '06 for $100. The job was poorly done and I had to buy a new bolt for it but the bolt was only $10. So for $110 I got a decent gun that needed a little work to make it a great gun. Since the government knows I have my guns I don't try to hide that fact from them. All I can say is they better have a search warrant when to come on the property. It's posted and applies to everyone without permission - including LEOs.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i love going to the gun shop. i love the guys that work there. they are nice and kind and funny. during my ten day wait i get a congical visit with my piece on hold . my gun club has a shoppe too! i cant wait to go to a free state!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Shot lady,
You make me wish I had a gun shop close to you.....  It sounds a bit kinky to have conjugal visits with a firearm but I'll watch the video once....


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Before I moved to Montana I used Florida Online Gun Show. Guns For Sale . Sell My Gun.* and The Outdoors Trader | Free Gun Classifieds & Discussion Forums (which was my favorite).. I have found some great deals on there.. ARMSLIST - Gun Classifieds is pretty good too.. You have to check them several times a day if you can so you can see the good deals before others.. I picked up a custom Remington 40X 22-250 with a bull barrel and a Valdada scope for $850 It is worth a lot more but the guy needed the money. He was asking like $1000 and I offered cash and he accepted..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I call or order online from one of my wholesalers. Sure is nice to have an FFL. No price gouging and if it's "in stock" I get first choice. Most of all I love being able to walk into any gun shop regardless of the state and walk out with my purchase. "IF" I want to pay their price.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Thankfully, PA has a gun friendly policy. I can walk into a LGS and walk out with a handgun or rifle as long as I have a valid PA drivers license and pass a PSP background check.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Alberta is long gun friendly.. Flash your PAL and pay for the rifle and walk out.. They don't write down anything.. Yup... i "sold" all of mine...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

lost all mine in a boating accident.....


Doc


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

I have never purchased any gun where there was paperwork involved. That gun collection that burned up in our house fire last week (wink wink) was all person-to-person purchases. I like to cruise through the gun shops and shoot the breeze with owners and other shoppers but if there is ANY paperwork involved I'll pass.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't buy any guns. I found a ton of them in various lakes.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

But, I do live in the free state of Texas. As previously described, show my credentials, fill out a form, pay the money and leave. 

I've bought privately, online and via the lgs. All good. 

I make my own ammo too


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I remember the slightly good old days in California,just a 10 day wait on anything!.that was about 25 years ago before we moved to WA.state.after the move and after a 6 month wait we got our CCW's(carry concealed weapons permit)then it was a form 4473 and take it home same day.then we moved to Michigan about 15 years later and it was the same deal.I really feel sorry for my relatives and anyone else that has to deal with that crap you all have to put up with.my wife and I voted with our feet.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

shotlady said:


> i love going to the gun shop. i love the guys that work there. they are nice and kind and funny. during my ten day wait i get a congical visit with my piece on hold . my gun club has a shoppe too! i cant wait to go to a free state!


Remember Nevada's a free state and near by. I haven't sold or lost all my guns I have plenty. I just can't remember which one blows up the house and surrounding property if you move it. Am I worried? No if you can take them I'm dead already.

Oh LGS.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Prior to 1968 one could clip a coupon from a magazine send it off and the mailman would deliver a gun to your door step...even in California....my how times have changed.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

shotlady said:


> .... i cant wait to go to a free state!


As you are on the "left side" of the border I'll paraphrase Horace Greeley, Go east young lady, go east, to the "right" side of the CA/NV border. Just kidding, know that you are working and just can't bail, but ya' can always dream. Gun laws here are not quite as good as down home in Texas, but at least the humidity levels are generally better. Here, if you are already permitted, it's walk in, do the paper work, pay and take it home. Last purchase took just over 30 minutes and I was out the door.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Prior to 1968 one could clip a coupon from a magazine send it off and the mailman would deliver a gun to your door step...even in California....my how times have changed.


Uptil Dec.31 this year and a CR license you still can in CA if the long gun is over 50 years old.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If is an operative word...If you weren't considered ineligible to own a gun until you complete the forms and paperwork to prove to the government that you are eligible. Use to not be that way...

The minute you put the government between the seller and they buyer in a legitimate transaction you have opened the proverbial can of worms...They will not let even the most trivial or mundane transaction occur without their stamp of approval. Guns heaven forbid! You could put your eye out with one of those things...

They are allover regulating firearms transactions like a starving pit bull on a soup bone. Yet there was a time (even in California) when that wasn't the case...I'm simply amazed at people who think because the jump through less hoops than the other guy they are somehow better off.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I do the research on line then go to the local gun shop


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I prefer to buy locally when possible, I have a friend with an FFL who charges me cost+ tax and transfer fee so when buying new I go through him generally. Unfortunately he won't deal in handguns due to NY's pistol permit system, too many headaches for him I guess. Otherwise I generally shop the gun shows until I find what I'm looking for at the price I'm willing to pay, haven't been beat up on price at a show yet although I've gone away empty handed a few times because I won't over pay.

-Infidel


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

With a Ca drivers license we are required to only purchase in Ca or online if it is a Ca approved gun and it has to go to an FFL dealer for the background check, sales tax and the paperwork fee. The FFL's in my area charge $100.00 just for the paperwork. I went to Idaho and saw a beautiful JM stamped Marlin 336 in 30-30 that I wanted to buy for my son's 21st b-day and when I showed the guy my Ca drivers license he said that he could not legally sell me anything because Ca states that no one from Ca can purchase a gun outside of Ca.....

I hate this state more then you all can imagine!!! I left 23 years ago but the woman I was dating at the time (now my wife) wanted me to come back after 6 months on the outside.... boy was I stupid!!! (love makes you do really stupid things!!!!) 


Doc


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeebus, $100 for the FFL transfer?! I only pay $15 at my range/LGS with a membership. It's only $25 for non members.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Just curious about folks in free states and other places.


There is the buying and the negotiating that are two separate parts.

When I negotiate (rare these days because of the great gun panic) I use the same strategy I use to buy cars. I go to the store, find the one I want (note the serial and model) then LEAVE THE STORE. Then I call them later and tell them I'm interested but the price is too high. They are more apt to negotiate if you can hang up. They want to get you IN the store. If we agree on a number we move on to buying.

To buy a gun:
1. I walk INTO the store.
2. Point at the weapon in question.
3. Lay out the money.
4. Lay down my drivers license and concealed carry permit.
5. Walk out with weapon.

Thank you Jesus for ARIZONA!

Largely I find that by the time you buy online and pay the shipping and FFL fees any savings is minimal and I'd rather keep my $$$ local as well as inspect the weapon prior to purchase - especially if it is previously owned.

Example - I'd NEVER buy a Mosin Nagant online because quality and wear varies from each individual rifle. There are some absolute gems to be had out there but there is also a lot of crap that can be hidden under cosmoline and corrosive residue - that's the stuff you see in person that pictures can't really capture.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Same with WV. But I always get delayed. Why? Usually with an hour to a day they call me to pick it up. One time I had to wait three. I'm not a felon or crazy (well, I've never had any mental issues with the government, everybody's crazy).


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

An individual in my neighborhood has a federal license. He gives me good deals. So I buy most of my guns through him. If I see a gun at a retail store I like I buy it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Roughly 30% of my LGS's business is on line...or so he says. I tend to believe him.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I have yet to buy any offline, I've only ever bought in shops. You can usually find better deals online, but I do like to give my business to local shops when possible. I do my research beforehand on whatever I want to purchase, of course, I don't exactly want to get a bad deal!lol


----------



## redraif (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I guess since I came into buying my guns right when all the chaos happened... black friday 2012-may 2013... we got broke into and home defence became the new priority. I had had a heck of a time finding anyone who had what I wanted. I bought 2 beretta 90-twos online. One thru a store for $225 under the gun show $. The other thru a forum member. The others: beretta cx4 and px4, a walther p22 and sig mosquito.... all thru gun broker. Mostly because no one had anything in stock locally. In the end, I saved $ even with the ffl fee and shipping. The p22.... ugh my ffl had the one I wanted but jacked the price up so high. I tried to negotiate and the owner would not budge. He marked the gun $200 over what they were selling for online. I said just take off $100 he wouldn't. They also opperate a pawn shop. A jewelry negotiation (3000.00 ring) would not even get me the gun. So I left it. A month later I got it on gunbroker. With the fees and shipping I still saved $150+. I'm all for supporting local but they are way too proud. Taking full advantage of the gun frenzy. They had a kel-tec 2000 for $1200 when gunbroker had then for $600. Sheesh


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can always get my best deals from local store that deals in Firearm and another gun shop I have used for years.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> With a Ca drivers license we are required to only purchase in Ca or online if it is a Ca approved gun and it has to go to an FFL dealer for the background check, sales tax and the paperwork fee. The FFL's in my area charge $100.00 just for the paperwork. I went to Idaho and saw a beautiful JM stamped Marlin 336 in 30-30 that I wanted to buy for my son's 21st b-day and when I showed the guy my Ca drivers license he said that he could not legally sell me anything because Ca states that no one from Ca can purchase a gun outside of Ca.....
> 
> I hate this state more then you all can imagine!!! I left 23 years ago but the woman I was dating at the time (now my wife) wanted me to come back after 6 months on the outside.... boy was I stupid!!! (love makes you do really stupid things!!!!)
> 
> Doc


Sounds like you need to pack your shit up and get outta there.. Canada is easier to buy a long gun then you guys it sounds.. For us to buy a "black" gun i walk in show em my FAC license and they call the CFC (canadian fire arms center) and make sure i am still legal to own it and off i go..


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've got a few on AR 15.com. I've had good luck so far.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I buy mine from the three LGSs near me. I prefer to keep my money local and they give me discounts because I am a good (repeat) customer.

Fill out the 4473, wait for the NCIS approval, and five minutes later be a proud owner. No asinine laws on waiting periods or gun jail. 

I only buy new. I want factory warranties. The only used gun I bought was a Garand from the CMP. If I want something, my LGS is happy to order it for me. No shipping costs. No transfer fees. Just sales tax and the hidden/built-in Federal excise tax....


----------



## arizonaopa (Oct 3, 2013)

Never bought one online. We have several LGS in the area. If one does not have what I am looking for, one of the others usually does. Buy local!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I buy from private citizens when possible but local gun stores when they have what I want. I am looking for a new gun now but not finding anything in either of the two calibers I want. I will find one or both eventually - it just takes patience.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In Washington (the state) I can walk in to the gun store buy anything - rifle, shotgun, or pistol and walk out with it in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I use the local state gunboard ingunowners.com, they have a pretty decent classifieds section. Meet somewhere in public - usually the Gander Mountain up the road - give them cash and they give me a gun. Often they request to see my concealed carry license for verification. 

Prices are usually right in line with what you can buy new for - but usually include mags, ammo, holsters, etc to make it a better deal.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Post removed. Wrong thread. How in the heck did this dinosaur emerge? I wasn't looking up old posts.

And no, I'm not drinking.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A person can purchase weapon(s) here from private individual(s) without any paperwork, from dealers after a background check, usually around ten minutes. Any amount they can afford, as far as I know.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I would like to purchase my firearms by the con ex box but I am to poor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow. There sure are a lot of people in this thread who have not been around for a long time.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I buy online almost exclusively. I've just about started buying everything that's practical to do so online. The dumbasses around here don't think 10% sales tax drives business away.........they have no idea. 1.00 = .90 cents here.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I buy online almost exclusively. I've just about started buying everything that's practical to do so online. The dumbasses around here don't think 10% sales tax drives business away.........they have no idea. 1.00 = .90 cents here.


Same here, I pay and buy online almost exclusively. Odd thing is 10 years ago I would have called myself an idiot for doing so. Any concerns? None, assuming there are lists, I can guarantee you I have already made the top percentile in many.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a prime example. Ruger precision rifle. 1299.99 + tax of 130.00. =1430.00

Online it's 1129.00 no tax with free shipping. Transfer fee of 20-30 bucks.=1160.00

270.00 difference.....

The one online is new in the box while the one in the store has been handled by the public.


----------

